# AZ Aquatics



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anybody ordered from Arizona Aquatics? I was thinking about ordering some plants and shrimp (love their different kinds!!!!) and they have scarlet badis. If you ordered from them, what did you think? Good shipping, etc??


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I always order plants/shrimp from them, they have great customer service and the plants are in great shape! Don't hestitate to call them for any info...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

IME, they are pretty bad at correctly identifying plants. Every time I tried ordering Ludwigia arcuata (and said NO substitutes), they sent me Ludwigia repens instead. Their Bacopa myriophylloides was actually a species of Myriophyllum. Oy!

The plants are healthy enough, but for being shipped within 24 hours straight to your door, they could be much better.

I've always ordered shrimp/algae eating fish from them when I needed large numbers.

Customer service is, IMO, quite slow (I've had to wait up to 2 weeks to get a response). I guess it's because they are so busy.

Carlos


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

are you guys talking about this one?

http://www.azgardens.com/index.php

does anybody know if they have tiger shrimps in stock now. i got their emai replyl last month, and had been told they would get some in two weeks. no idea if they have some or not now. :roll:

Tim


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

That's arizona gardens and I've read quite a bit of bad information about them. Sometimes the shrimp show up with 100% mortality and they do nothing, lots of substitions I hear also. Of course I have no first hand experience with them and this is all hear-say. I know I would never order from them though.

Matt


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, I have to admit...when I ordered from them I only ordered Egeria densa to start the initial cycle in my tank, and I also ordered 5 Cherry Shrimp(none died).


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Well, I have to admit...when I ordered from them I only ordered Egeria densa to start the initial cycle in my tank, and I also ordered 5 Cherry Shrimp(none died).


I've heard good success rates of the cherry shrimps. This one guy said he ordered 12 cherry shrimps, 12 amanos. The 12 amano's showed up 100% mortality rate, the 12 cherry shrimps were fine though. I guess that just shows you which is more hardy.

Matt


----------

